# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Place and classify this Greek family - Individually and as a whole

## lacreme

Please classify them and tell the top 5 countries ,or even Greek areas, where they could pass.

The following couple were the parents of my friend's maternal grandmother. All the photos are enhanced and one colorized.
The man was a Sfakiot Cretan and the woman was half western anatolian greek from Erythrea ,modern day Karaburun in Turkey, from her father's side and half from the island of Milos from her mother's .












These were their children, my friend's maternal grandmother and her siblings

*Son 1*




*Son 2*



*Son 3*



*Daughter*




My friend is mentioned,though not shown, in the following thread
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...reek-regions-)

----------


## Dushman

I’m inclined to say Armenian but he’s got some East Asian mix which kinda makes him look like an Afghani or some Pathans from Pakistan due to their Mongoloid mix. 

Or he’s simply a typical Turk with mostly Anatolid looking plus the slight Mongoloid admix.

----------


## Yetos

the grand grand ones, are typical of their origin,.

the man has typical of his origin, the man probably had red or brown-red hair, right? 
what bothers me is the eyes, they do not seem so sfakiotika.
the woman is of SE Greece and minor Asia looking 
But bothers me the nose, of a sibling
the nose especially at photo 9 looks more central east European, it is like having a cresent inwards. possibly dark-dark brown or black hair.
Erythraia ancient city was founded by Cretans.

women from Erythraia.

----------


## lacreme

Well, the sfakiot great-grandfather really has something off about his eyes,mostly on the first photo. Sfakia though is one of the "drifted" regions of Crete in comparison with the rest of the island if I recall correctly from a recent study, like Mani in comparison with the rest of the Peloponnese so... Could it be that an "atypical" phenotype persisted due to this ? I personally have gone for vacation in the area and have seen some atypical people.

In which countries could each one pass ? What about phenotypes ?


About the settlements of Erythraia, they were a mix of Cretans from before but mostly after the ottoman occupation of the island along with other islanders and mainlanders
https://www.mixanitouxronou.gr/voyrl...-karampoyrnoy/

----------


## Yetos

the great grand father in photo 2 looks very Cretan. 
photo 1 looks strange, possibly the light or makeup for photo of that era, or something else.
Sfakia is a mix of 2 population and is obvious to those who know, he is also missing the blue spots at the eyes, or technical methods of that era could not catch.
hm, surely has Crete inside him, but something extra.
have seen such eyes but in East Crete, 


the great grand mana, seems of the type that exists from Near East to S Italy. Her origin is included,
from my second view. she propably has green eyes also. 
hm she has something Central European, 

do you know the colours (hair eyes skin) of great grand mana?

btw
from where is that emblem ethnosemon on the beret? 
Is it the old crown? (κορωνα), or a foreign one?
seems strange?

----------


## ihype02

Son 1 looks quite Eastern European, the eyes and lips.

----------


## lacreme

> the great grand father in photo 2 looks very Cretan. 
> photo 1 looks strange, possibly the light or makeup for photo of that era, or something else.
> Sfakia is a mix of 2 population and is obvious to those who know, he is also missing the blue spots at the eyes, or technical methods of that era could not catch.
> hm, surely has Crete inside him, but something extra.
> have seen such eyes but in East Crete, 
> 
> 
> the great grand mana, seems of the type that exists from Near East to S Italy. Her origin is included,
> from my second view. she propably has green eyes also. 
> ...


Characteristics of each one

*Father:
*Hair dark brown, Eyes light brown/honey coloured, Skin tone olive in the typical range

*Mother:
*Hair dark blonde, Eyes blue, Skin tone fair

*Son 1:
*Hair blonde to dark blonde, Eyes blue, Skin tone olive in the typical range

*Son 2:
*Hair dark brown, Eyes dark brown, Skin tone olive maybe on the darker end

*Son 3:
*Hair dark brown, Eyes blue, Skin tone olive maybe on the darker end 

*Daughter:
*Hair dark blonde, Eyes green, Skin tone fair olive in the typical range

----------


## lacreme

Just a Bump.

----------


## binx

> I’m inclined to say Armenian but he’s got some East Asian mix which kinda makes him look like an Afghani or some Pathans from Pakistan due to their Mongoloid mix. 
> 
> Or he’s simply a typical Turk with mostly Anatolid looking plus the slight Mongoloid admix.


What is a typical Turk?

----------


## MOESAN

> I’m inclined to say Armenian but he’s got some East Asian mix which kinda makes him look like an Afghani or some Pathans from Pakistan due to their Mongoloid mix. 
> 
> Or he’s simply a typical Turk with mostly Anatolid looking plus the slight Mongoloid admix.


I read this superficially. Just some thoughts.
The supposedly 'east-asian' input n this man is rather due to the kind of pictures made at old times: every European had a slightly 'mongoloid' aspect!
&: Afghani are far to be have all of them a visible 'est-asian' phenotypic input, very far. Only Hazara's show an (strong) 'east-asian' input, IMO. The non-typically 'europoid' traits in some of them (very slight, BTW) are more due to non-differentiation than to real evolved 'east-asian' input.

----------


## Angela

If you weren't telling me they're all Greeks I would have guessed sons 1 and 2 to be Ashkenazi Jews, maybe even the mother in the picture of her alone.

I see nothing "Mongoloid" in them.

I also think there's a hell of a lot of variation in Turkey depending on the area.

----------


## MOESAN

> If you weren't telling me they're all Greeks I would have guessed sons 1 and 2 to be Ashkenazi Jews, maybe even the mother in the picture of her alone.
> 
> I see nothing "Mongoloid" in them.
> 
> I also think there's a hell of a lot of variation in Turkey depending on the area.


I would not be as affirmative as you, but your statement is not totally unbased concerning two sons and mother.
Concerning Turkey, you're right, but it's true for a lot of countries.

----------


## Angela

> I would not be as affirmative as you, but your statement is not totally unbased concerning two sons and mother.
> Concerning Turkey, you're right, but it's true for a lot of countries.


Well, probably 1/3 of the people with whom you come into daily contact aren't Ashkenazim. :)

They look so "Jewish" to me (The mother in the single photo where you can see she's fair eyed looks extraordinarily like one of my Jewish friends...well, with a modern haircut, clothes, and make-up) that I'd almost think we were being trolled.

----------


## bigsnake49

> If you weren't telling me they're all Greeks I would have guessed sons 1 and 2 to be Ashkenazi Jews, maybe even the mother in the picture of her alone.
> 
> I see nothing "Mongoloid" in them.
> 
> I also think there's a hell of a lot of variation in Turkey depending on the area.


Turkey is a pretty mountainous country except for the coastal areas. The isolation caused genetic drift.

----------


## lacreme

> Well, probably 1/3 of the people with whom you come into daily contact aren't Ashkenazim. :)
> 
> 
> They look so "Jewish" to me (The mother in the single photo where you can see she's fair eyed looks extraordinarily like one of my Jewish friends...well, with a modern haircut, clothes, and make-up) that I'd almost think we were being trolled.



In the time since I made this thread my friend's mother received her genetic results (tested through myheritage). She's the grand daughter of the couple on the photo. On gedmatch she doesn't have any strong matches with people of jewish ancestry so for her grandmother to have jewish looks as you said it's most probably coincidental.


Here are her g25 coordinates and some gedmatch calcs. As I don't want to derail the thread though, I will probably open a thread specifically for her 




```
G25 coordinates

Code:
ChrisMom_scaled,0.110408,0.14319,-0.013953,-0.039406,0.003077,-0.010877,-0.002585,0.003,-0.002863,0.008747,0.002111,0.01154,0.000595,0.003853,-0.0095,-0.012861,-0.007171,0.001774,0.002388,-0.007504,-0.010232,-0.00136,-0.000493,0.002892,-0.001557




ChrisMom,0.0097,0.0141,-0.0037,-0.0122,0.001,-0.0039,-0.0011,0.0013,-0.0014,0.0048,0.0013,0.0077,0.0004,0.0028,-0.007,-0.0097,-0.0055,0.0014,0.0019,-0.006,-0.0082,-0.0011,-0.0004,0.0024,-0.0013



Her ancient model provided by David Wesolowski
Target: ChrisMom_scaled
Distance: 2.8335% / 0.02833476
58.8 Anatolia_Tepecik_Ciftlik_N
23.6 Yamnaya_RUS_Samara
14.4 Kura-Araxes_ARM_Kaps
1.4 MAR_Taforalt
1.0 IRN_Ganj_Dareh_N
0.8 IRN_Shahr_I_Sokhta_BA2




Her modern model

Code:

Distance: 1.7538% / 0.01753841
Target: ChrisMom_scaled
64.0    Greek_Crete
13.6    Sephardic_Jew
10.6    Italian_Lombardy
6.0    Kaitag
4.0    Azeri_Turkey
1.5    Lithuanian_VZ
0.3    Georgian_Imer
Eurogenes K13

Code:
Eurogenes K13 Oracle results:


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    East_Med    29.86
2    West_Asian    21.24
3    West_Med    18.38
4    North_Atlantic    13.79
5    Baltic    9.91
6    Red_Sea    4.43
7    Oceanian    0.88
8    Northeast_African    0.78
9    East_Asian    0.45
10    South_Asian    0.19
11    Siberian    0.08
12    Amerindian    0.01


Single Population Sharing:


#    Population (source)    Distance
1    Central_Greek    6.44
2    East_Sicilian    7.61
3    South_Italian    8.27
4    Italian_Abruzzo    9.56
5    Ashkenazi    10.58
6    Greek_Thessaly    11.85
7    West_Sicilian    11.95
8    Sephardic_Jewish    12.7
9    Italian_Jewish    13.74
10    Turkish    13.79
11    Algerian_Jewish    13.86
12    Cyprian    14.02
13    Tunisian_Jewish    15.62
14    Lebanese_Muslim    15.95
15    Libyan_Jewish    16.35
16    Tuscan    17.14
17    Syrian    17.55
18    Bulgarian    18.58
19    Azeri    19.22
20    Assyrian    19.8


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


#         Primary Population (source)    Secondary Population (source)    Distance
1         84.2%    Central_Greek    +    15.8%    Abhkasian    @    2.22
2         79.5%    Central_Greek    +    20.5%    Kurdish    @    2.25
3         83.4%    Central_Greek    +    16.6%    Georgian    @    2.38
4         77.6%    Central_Greek    +    22.4%    Armenian    @    2.4
5         64.2%    Greek_Thessaly    +    35.8%    Armenian    @    2.47
6         81.8%    East_Sicilian    +    18.2%    Abhkasian    @    2.47
7         77.6%    Central_Greek    +    22.4%    Georgian_Jewish    @    2.53
8         76.3%    Central_Greek    +    23.7%    Azeri    @    2.58
9         80.8%    East_Sicilian    +    19.2%    Georgian    @    2.6
10         69.7%    Central_Greek    +    30.3%    Turkish    @    2.62
11         80.8%    Central_Greek    +    19.2%    Iranian    @    2.8
12         79.7%    East_Sicilian    +    20.3%    Adygei    @    2.86
13         83%    Central_Greek    +    17%    Adygei    @    3.03
14         77.5%    East_Sicilian    +    22.5%    Kumyk    @    3.09
15         81.2%    East_Sicilian    +    18.8%    North_Ossetian    @    3.1
16         80.9%    Central_Greek    +    19.1%    Kumyk    @    3.12
17         64.1%    Greek_Thessaly    +    35.9%    Georgian_Jewish    @    3.17
18         79.9%    South_Italian    +    20.1%    Lezgin    @    3.18
19         75.8%    South_Italian    +    24.2%    Kumyk    @    3.18
20         77.8%    Central_Greek    +    22.2%    Assyrian    @    3.2


Eurogenes K13 4-Ancestors Oracle


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    East_Med    29.86
2    West_Asian    21.24
3    West_Med    18.38
4    North_Atlantic    13.79
5    Baltic    9.91
6    Red_Sea    4.43


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Central_Greek @ 7.368545
2 East_Sicilian @ 8.698989
3 South_Italian @ 9.395629
4 Italian_Abruzzo @ 11.010869
5 Ashkenazi @ 12.235921
6 Greek_Thessaly @ 13.612007
7 West_Sicilian @ 13.748034
8 Sephardic_Jewish @ 14.474957
9 Turkish @ 15.553708
10 Algerian_Jewish @ 15.793295
11 Italian_Jewish @ 15.819071
12 Cyprian @ 16.121948
13 Tunisian_Jewish @ 17.699650
14 Lebanese_Muslim @ 18.093914
15 Libyan_Jewish @ 18.353344
16 Syrian @ 19.625025
17 Tuscan @ 19.774071
18 Bulgarian @ 21.281013
19 Azeri @ 21.776447
20 Assyrian @ 22.716997


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Georgian_Jewish +50% North_Italian @ 4.378345




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Algerian_Jewish +25% Bulgarian +25% Georgian @ 2.240195




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Bulgarian + Georgian + Italian_Jewish + Italian_Jewish @ 1.565589
2 Algerian_Jewish + Bulgarian + Georgian + Italian_Jewish @ 1.613589
3 Armenian + Cyprian + Italian_Abruzzo + Romanian @ 1.871550
4 Armenian + Central_Greek + Cyprian + Serbian @ 1.890242
5 Algerian_Jewish + Georgian + Italian_Jewish + Romanian @ 1.900835
6 Abhkasian + Bulgarian + Italian_Jewish + Italian_Jewish @ 1.925646
7 Armenian + Central_Greek + Central_Greek + Greek_Thessaly @ 1.928672
8 Abhkasian + Algerian_Jewish + Italian_Jewish + Romanian @ 1.944499
9 Armenian + Cyprian + Italian_Abruzzo + Serbian @ 1.949692
10 Armenian + Bulgarian + Cyprian + Tuscan @ 1.951809
11 Ashkenazi + Georgian + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Jewish @ 1.976125
12 Abhkasian + Algerian_Jewish + Bulgarian + Italian_Jewish @ 1.983620
13 Armenian + Bulgarian + Central_Greek + South_Italian @ 2.018606
14 Georgian + Italian_Jewish + Italian_Jewish + Romanian @ 2.043825
15 Abhkasian + Italian_Jewish + Italian_Jewish + Romanian @ 2.049648
16 Armenian + Bulgarian + Cyprian + Italian_Abruzzo @ 2.081330
17 Armenian + Bulgarian + East_Sicilian + South_Italian @ 2.095779
18 Abhkasian + Algerian_Jewish + Italian_Jewish + Serbian @ 2.106808
19 Armenian + Bulgarian + South_Italian + South_Italian @ 2.127578
20 Armenian + Cyprian + Serbian + West_Sicilian @ 2.143631

Eurogenes K15

Code:
Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    East_Med    28.39
2    West_Asian    20.81
3    West_Med    15.17
4    Atlantic    14.34
5    Eastern_Euro    6.76
6    Baltic    5.95
7    Red_Sea    3.93
8    North_Sea    2.98
9    Oceanian    0.82
10    Northeast_African    0.67
11    South_Asian    0.17


Single Population Sharing:


#    Population (source)    Distance
1    Central_Greek    8.55
2    South_Italian    9.07
3    East_Sicilian    9.64
4    Italian_Abruzzo    10.29
5    Ashkenazi    10.58
6    Greek    11.01
7    Sephardic_Jewish    11.29
8    West_Sicilian    11.88
9    Italian_Jewish    12.53
10    Algerian_Jewish    13.2
11    Turkish    13.45
12    Cyprian    13.47
13    Greek_Thessaly    14.45
14    Tunisian_Jewish    14.55
15    Lebanese_Muslim    16.02
16    Tuscan    16.51
17    Syrian    17.84
18    Azeri    18.13
19    Bulgarian    18.14
20    Libyan_Jewish    18.16


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


#         Primary Population (source)    Secondary Population (source)    Distance
1         66.5%    Greek    +    33.5%    Georgian_Jewish    @    5.12
2         67.2%    Greek    +    32.8%    Armenian    @    5.42
3         66.1%    Greek    +    33.9%    Assyrian    @    5.57
4         56.4%    Greek    +    43.6%    Turkish    @    5.69
5         69.6%    Greek    +    30.4%    Kurdish_Jewish    @    6.04
6         54%    West_Sicilian    +    46%    Turkish    @    6.09
7         68.5%    Greek    +    31.5%    Kurdish    @    6.12
8         69.3%    Greek    +    30.7%    Iranian_Jewish    @    6.19
9         71.6%    Algerian_Jewish    +    28.4%    Kabardin    @    6.23
10         67.1%    Central_Greek    +    32.9%    Turkish    @    6.24
11         71.9%    Algerian_Jewish    +    28.1%    Adygei    @    6.27
12         73.3%    Algerian_Jewish    +    26.7%    Chechen    @    6.3
13         66.4%    West_Sicilian    +    33.6%    Kurdish    @    6.32
14         62%    Greek    +    38%    Lebanese_Muslim    @    6.33
15         65.4%    West_Sicilian    +    34.6%    Georgian_Jewish    @    6.33
16         65.8%    West_Sicilian    +    34.2%    Armenian    @    6.35
17         82.1%    South_Italian    +    17.9%    Adygei    @    6.35
18         77.8%    Central_Greek    +    22.2%    Kurdish    @    6.39
19         82.1%    South_Italian    +    17.9%    Kabardin    @    6.44
20         72%    Algerian_Jewish    +    28%    Balkar    @    6.44


Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 4-Ancestors Oracle


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    East_Med    28.39
2    West_Asian    20.81
3    West_Med    15.17
4    Atlantic    14.34
5    Eastern_Euro    6.76
6    Baltic    5.95
7    Red_Sea    3.93
8    North_Sea    2.98


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Central_Greek @ 9.961138
2 South_Italian @ 10.525737
3 East_Sicilian @ 11.158066
4 Italian_Abruzzo @ 12.036484
5 Ashkenazi @ 12.172205
6 Greek @ 12.802573
7 Sephardic_Jewish @ 12.900311
8 West_Sicilian @ 13.845321
9 Italian_Jewish @ 14.466788
10 Algerian_Jewish @ 15.134150
11 Turkish @ 15.157998
12 Cyprian @ 15.721894
13 Tunisian_Jewish @ 16.522459
14 Greek_Thessaly @ 16.881918
15 Lebanese_Muslim @ 18.389133
16 Tuscan @ 19.314936
17 Syrian @ 20.146688
18 Azeri @ 20.513281
19 Libyan_Jewish @ 20.635105
20 Bulgarian @ 21.167122


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +50% Turkish @ 6.552390




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +25% Kurdish +25% Sephardic_Jewish @ 5.910145




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Adygei + Algerian_Jewish + Algerian_Jewish + Greek @ 5.605893
2 Cyprian + Greek + Greek + Turkish @ 5.609314
3 Adygei + Algerian_Jewish + Greek + Sephardic_Jewish @ 5.750937
4 Armenian + Greek + Greek + Sephardic_Jewish @ 5.767347
5 Georgian_Jewish + Greek + Greek + Sephardic_Jewish @ 5.832431
6 Adygei + Algerian_Jewish + Greek + Tunisian_Jewish @ 5.842780
7 Greek + Greek + Kurdish + Sephardic_Jewish @ 5.910145
8 Algerian_Jewish + Algerian_Jewish + Greek + Kabardin @ 5.916052
9 Algerian_Jewish + Greek + Kabardin + Tunisian_Jewish @ 5.957953
10 Azeri + Cyprian + Greek + Greek @ 5.977612
11 Algerian_Jewish + Greek + Kabardin + Sephardic_Jewish @ 5.991188
12 Algerian_Jewish + Algerian_Jewish + Balkar + Greek @ 5.994613
13 Cyprian + Greek + Italian_Abruzzo + Turkish @ 6.008957
14 Algerian_Jewish + Balkar + Greek + Tunisian_Jewish @ 6.036027
15 Algerian_Jewish + Balkar + Greek + Sephardic_Jewish @ 6.041082
16 Georgian_Jewish + Greek + Greek + South_Italian @ 6.046682
17 Algerian_Jewish + Cyprian + Greek + Kabardin @ 6.067661
18 Cyprian + Greek + Turkish + West_Sicilian @ 6.087693
19 Adygei + Algerian_Jewish + Greek + Italian_Jewish @ 6.109005
20 Adygei + Greek + Sephardic_Jewish + Sephardic_Jewish @ 6.112390

Eurogenes K36

Code:
Amerindian    -    
Arabian    -    
Armenian    6.62 Pct
Basque    -    
Central_African    -    
Central_Euro    2.86 Pct
East_African    -    
East_Asian    -    
East_Balkan    3.04 Pct
East_Central_Asian    -    
East_Central_Euro    0.68 Pct
East_Med    17.93 Pct
Eastern_Euro    0.22 Pct
Fennoscandian    -    
French    -    
Iberian    9.5 Pct
Indo-Chinese    -    
Italian    14.53 Pct
Malayan    -    
Near_Eastern    13.38 Pct
North_African    0.1 Pct
North_Atlantic    1.57 Pct
North_Caucasian    11.81 Pct
North_Sea    4.98 Pct
Northeast_African    -    
Oceanian    -    
Omotic    -    
Pygmy    -    
Siberian    -    
South_Asian    -    
South_Central_Asian    1.89 Pct
South_Chinese    -    
Volga-Ural    -    
West_African    -    
West_Caucasian    4.38 Pct
West_Med    6.53 Pct

Dodecad K12b

Code:
Dodecad K12b Oracle results:


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    Caucasus    38.51
2    Atlantic_Med    21.95
3    North_European    15.07
4    Southwest_Asian    10.31
5    Gedrosia    10.03
6    Northwest_African    1.86
7    East_African    1.1
8    East_Asian    0.69
9    South_Asian    0.46
10    Southeast_Asian    0.02


Single Population Sharing:


#    Population (source)    Distance
1    Ashkenazy_Jews (Behar)    8.22
2    S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)    9.47
3    Ashkenazi (Dodecad)    9.47
4    Greek (Dodecad)    9.82
5    Sicilian (Dodecad)    10.06
6    Sephardic_Jews (Behar)    12.21
7    Turkish (Dodecad)    13.1
8    C_Italian (Dodecad)    14.4
9    Turks (Behar)    15.56
10    Morocco_Jews (Behar)    15.74
11    Cypriots (Behar)    15.94
12    O_Italian (Dodecad)    15.94
13    Tuscan (HGDP)    17.83
14    TSI30 (Metspalu)    19.24
15    Lebanese (Behar)    19.29
16    Bulgarian (Dodecad)    20.98
17    Uzbekistan_Jews (Behar)    21.48
18    Bulgarians (Yunusbayev)    21.72
19    Druze (HGDP)    22.17
20    Syrians (Behar)    22.6


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


#         Primary Population (source)    Secondary Population (source)    Distance
1         75.9%    S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    24.1%    Lezgins (Behar)    @    1.68
2         74.9%    Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    25.1%    Lezgins (Behar)    @    2.08
3         71.2%    S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    28.8%    Kumyks (Yunusbayev)    @    2.1
4         72%    Greek (Dodecad)    +    28%    Kurd (Dodecad)    @    2.2
5         75.7%    S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    24.3%    Chechens (Yunusbayev)    @    2.2
6         72.3%    Greek (Dodecad)    +    27.7%    Iranian (Dodecad)    @    2.46
7         71.6%    Greek (Dodecad)    +    28.4%    Kurds (Yunusbayev)    @    2.48
8         73.8%    Greek (Dodecad)    +    26.2%    Iranians (Behar)    @    2.49
9         70.1%    Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    29.9%    Kumyks (Yunusbayev)    @    2.53
10         60.1%    O_Italian (Dodecad)    +    39.9%    Armenians_15 (Yunusbayev)    @    2.72
11         59.7%    O_Italian (Dodecad)    +    40.3%    Georgia_Jews (Behar)    @    2.81
12         74.8%    Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    25.2%    Chechens (Yunusbayev)    @    2.88
13         55.1%    Turkish (Dodecad)    +    44.9%    O_Italian (Dodecad)    @    2.93
14         59.4%    O_Italian (Dodecad)    +    40.6%    Armenian (Dodecad)    @    3.04
15         50.6%    Turks (Behar)    +    49.4%    O_Italian (Dodecad)    @    3.08
16         52%    C_Italian (Dodecad)    +    48%    Turks (Behar)    @    3.21
17         60.4%    O_Italian (Dodecad)    +    39.6%    Azerbaijan_Jews (Behar)    @    3.39
18         69.7%    Greek (Dodecad)    +    30.3%    Uzbekistan_Jews (Behar)    @    3.39
19         52.5%    Turkish (Dodecad)    +    47.5%    C_Italian (Dodecad)    @    3.58
20         75.9%    S_Italian_Sicilian (Dodecad)    +    24.1%    Adygei (HGDP)    @    3.59


Dodecad K12b 4-Ancestors Oracle


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    Caucasus    38.51
2    Atlantic_Med    21.95
3    North_European    15.07
4    Southwest_Asian    10.31
5    Gedrosia    10.03
6    Northwest_African    1.86
7    East_African    1.10


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Ashkenazy_Jews_Behar @ 8.911816
2 S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 10.212852
3 Ashkenazi_Dodecad @ 10.249156
4 Greek_Dodecad @ 10.626523
5 Sicilian_Dodecad @ 10.866275
6 Sephardic_Jews_Behar @ 13.191711
7 Turkish_Dodecad @ 14.143388
8 C_Italian_Dodecad @ 15.579577
9 Turks_Behar @ 16.749475
10 Morocco_Jews_Behar @ 17.057165
11 O_Italian_Dodecad @ 17.404438
12 Cypriots_Behar @ 17.488953
13 Tuscan_HGDP @ 19.302769
14 Lebanese_Behar @ 20.652575
15 TSI30_Metspalu @ 20.868277
16 Bulgarian_Dodecad @ 22.952658
17 Uzbekistan_Jews_Behar @ 23.246414
18 Bulgarians_Yunusbayev @ 23.726151
19 Druze_HGDP @ 24.058651
20 Syrians_Behar @ 24.083488


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% O_Italian_Dodecad +50% Turks_Behar @ 3.065196




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenians_15_Yunusbayev +25% Bulgarians_Yunusbayev +25% Canarias_1000Genomes @ 1.905169




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Abhkasians_Yunusbayev + French_HGDP + Sicilian_Dodecad + Syrians_Behar @ 1.183163
2 Abhkasians_Yunusbayev + French_HGDP + Jordanians_Behar + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.257407
3 Abhkasians_Yunusbayev + French_Dodecad + Sicilian_Dodecad + Syrians_Behar @ 1.291031
4 Adygei_HGDP + Jordanians_Behar + TSI30_Metspalu + Tuscan_HGDP @ 1.348310
5 French_Dodecad + Georgians_Behar + Sicilian_Dodecad + Syrians_Behar @ 1.352812
6 Abhkasians_Yunusbayev + French_HGDP + Jordanians_Behar + Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.359106
7 French_HGDP + Georgians_Behar + Sicilian_Dodecad + Syrians_Behar @ 1.387283
8 Adygei_HGDP + Lebanese_Behar + N_Italian_Dodecad + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.389649
9 Abhkasians_Yunusbayev + French_Dodecad + Jordanians_Behar + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.422228
10 Chechens_Yunusbayev + Jordanians_Behar + Tuscan_HGDP + Tuscan_HGDP @ 1.438866
11 Chechens_Yunusbayev + Lebanese_Behar + North_Italian_HGDP + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.444003
12 Druze_HGDP + Kumyks_Yunusbayev + O_Italian_Dodecad + TSI30_Metspalu @ 1.445124
13 Chechens_Yunusbayev + Lebanese_Behar + North_Italian_HGDP + Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.462009
14 Adygei_HGDP + Jordanians_Behar + Tuscan_HGDP + Tuscan_HGDP @ 1.469890
15 Ashkenazy_Jews_Behar + Baleares_1000Genomes + Chechens_Yunusbayev + Druze_HGDP @ 1.472891
16 Abhkasians_Yunusbayev + French_HGDP + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad + Syrians_Behar @ 1.476182
17 Adygei_HGDP + Lebanese_Behar + North_Italian_HGDP + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.480511
18 French_HGDP + Georgians_Behar + Jordanians_Behar + S_Italian_Sicilian_Dodecad @ 1.506606
19 Adygei_HGDP + C_Italian_Dodecad + Syrians_Behar + TSI30_Metspalu @ 1.507195
20 C_Italian_Dodecad + French_HGDP + Georgians_Behar + Jordanians_Behar @ 1.511317

MDLP K23b

Code:
MDLP K23b Oracle results:


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    Caucasian    36.43
2    European_Early_Farmers    23.05
3    European_Hunters_Gatherers    13.63
4    Near_East    9.66
5    South_Central_Asian    7.12
6    North_African    4.23
7    Ancestral_Altaic    3.57
8    Melano_Polynesian    0.94
9    Tungus-Altaic    0.48
10    Paleo_Siberian    0.35
11    Archaic_African    0.29
12    Austronesian    0.25


Single Population Sharing:


#    Population (source)    Distance
1    Ashkenazi_Jew ( )    4.23
2    Greek_Northwest ( )    4.65
3    Sicilian_West ( )    4.74
4    Greek_Peloponnesos ( )    5.19
5    Sicilian_Siracusa ( )    5.21
6    Sicilian_Agrigento ( )    5.66
7    Sicilian_Trapani ( )    6.2
8    Greek_Thessaly ( )    6.34
9    French_Jew ( )    6.42
10    Greek_Thessaloniki ( )    6.62
11    Sicilian_East ( )    6.71
12    Kosovar ( )    6.73
13    Albanian_Tirana ( )    7.02
14    Ashkenazi ( )    7.12
15    Maltese ( )    7.15
16    Sephardic_Jew ( )    7.52
17    Bulgarian ( )    7.57
18    Italian_Jew ( )    8
19    Turk_Jew ( )    8.08
20    Central_Greek ( )    8.25


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


#         Primary Population (source)    Secondary Population (source)    Distance
1         77.6%    Cretan ( )    +    22.4%    English_Cornwall_GBR ( )    @    1.96
2         61%    Cretan ( )    +    39%    Italian_North ( )    @    1.97
3         64%    Cypriot ( )    +    36%    English_Cornwall_GBR ( )    @    1.98
4         55.4%    Italian_North ( )    +    44.6%    Cypriot ( )    @    2
5         59.8%    Cypriot ( )    +    40.2%    Frisian ( )    @    2.02
6         78.4%    Cretan ( )    +    21.6%    British ( )    @    2.04
7         76.9%    Cretan ( )    +    23.1%    English_Kent_GBR ( )    @    2.04
8         65%    Cypriot ( )    +    35%    British ( )    @    2.11
9         78.3%    Cretan ( )    +    21.7%    Welsh ( )    @    2.15
10         63.1%    Cypriot ( )    +    36.9%    English_Kent_GBR ( )    @    2.15
11         74.5%    Cretan ( )    +    25.5%    Belgian ( )    @    2.16
12         74.4%    Cretan ( )    +    25.6%    Frisian ( )    @    2.19
13         78.2%    Cretan ( )    +    21.8%    CEU ( )    @    2.2
14         77.8%    Cretan ( )    +    22.2%    French ( )    @    2.21
15         59.9%    Cypriot ( )    +    40.1%    Belgian ( )    @    2.21
16         80.2%    Cretan ( )    +    19.8%    Orcadian ( )    @    2.25
17         76.1%    Cretan ( )    +    23.9%    English ( )    @    2.31
18         64.9%    Cypriot ( )    +    35.1%    Welsh ( )    @    2.32
19         89.3%    Sicilian_Siracusa ( )    +    10.7%    Tajik_Yagnobi ( )    @    2.33
20         61.4%    Cypriot ( )    +    38.6%    Irish ( )    @    2.36


MDLP K23b 4-Ancestors Oracle


Admix Results (sorted):


#    Population    Percent
1    Caucasian    36.43
2    European_Early_Farmers    23.05
3    European_Hunters_Gatherers    13.63
4    Near_East    9.66
5    South_Central_Asian    7.12
6    North_African    4.23
7    Ancestral_Altaic    3.57


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Sicilian_West_ @ 4.416378
2 Ashkenazi_Jew_ @ 4.498880
3 Sicilian_Siracusa_ @ 5.512610
4 Sicilian_Trapani_ @ 6.290894
5 Ashkenazi_ @ 6.335898
6 Sicilian_East_ @ 6.703057
7 Romanian_Jew_ @ 6.754878
8 Sicilian_Agrigento_ @ 6.962825
9 Central_Greek_ @ 7.522666
10 Greek_Athens_ @ 7.539959
11 Cretan_ @ 7.566172
12 Greek_ @ 7.829031
13 Maltese_ @ 8.058283
14 Greek_Peloponnesos_ @ 8.098638
15 Italian_Abruzzo_ @ 8.212624
16 Italian_South_ @ 8.286612
17 Greek_Phokaia_ @ 8.345196
18 Sicilian_Center_ @ 8.888746
19 Greek_Northwest_ @ 8.929196
20 French_Jew_ @ 9.296935


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Cypriot_ +50% Italian_North_ @ 2.549259




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek_Islands_ +25% Orcadian_ +25% Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.555858




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Greek_Islands_ + Greek_Islands_ + Orcadian_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.555858
2 British_ + Greek_Islands_ + Greek_Islands_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.665377
3 Greek_Islands_ + Greek_Islands_ + Scottish_Argyll_Bute_GBR_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.745009
4 British_ + Greek_Islands_ + Greek_Smyrna_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.747217
5 English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Greek_Islands_ + Romanian_Jew_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.757729
6 Iraqi_Chaldean_ + Italian_North_ + Italian_Piedmont_ + Romanian_Jew_ @ 1.769295
7 Assyrian_Iraqi_ + Italian_North_ + Italian_Piedmont_ + Romanian_Jew_ @ 1.769866
8 German-Volga_ + Greek_Islands_ + Italian_Abruzzo_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.776920
9 Christian_Arabs_Israel_ + English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Italian_Piedmont_ + Turk_Kayseri_ @ 1.780310
10 Assyrian_Iraqi_ + Italian_North_ + Italian_Tuscan_ + Romanian_Jew_ @ 1.784263
11 French_ + Greek_Phokaia_ + Jew_Tat_ + Sicilian_Trapani_ @ 1.800098
12 Assyrian_Arzni_ + French_ + Greek_Phokaia_ + Sicilian_Trapani_ @ 1.803618
13 English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Greek_Smyrna_ + Italian_South_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.805926
14 English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Greek_Islands_ + Italian_South_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.811399
15 Georgian_Jew_ + Greek_Athens_ + Greek_Phokaia_ + Spanish_Extremadura_IBS_ @ 1.812500
16 Iraqi_Chaldean_ + Italian_North_ + Italian_Tuscan_ + Romanian_Jew_ @ 1.813295
17 French_ + Greek_Phokaia_ + Italian_Jew_ + Turk_Kayseri_ @ 1.815222
18 English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Greek_Smyrna_ + Romanian_Jew_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.818436
19 English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Greek_Athens_ + Greek_Islands_ + Syrian_Jew_ @ 1.823348
20 Greek_Macedonia_ + Greek_Phokaia_ + Spanish_Valencia_IBS_ + Uzbekistani_Jew_ @ 1.823427

```

----------


## MOESAN

No contradiction here. We can share some phenotypical traits without too much autosomes similarities (and the contrary: see some brothers and sisters. And even if these traits are inherited from a remote common ancestry, more recent shifts can make the autosomes sketch distinct even if not truly opposed.

----------

